# Osprey Fledgling



## Joe F.N. (Aug 26, 2013)

One of the last days before leaving the nest.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2013)

Joe F.N. said:


> One of the last days before leaving the nest.



Really nice shot Joe.

...And Welcome to cr.


----------



## Joe F.N. (Aug 27, 2013)

Click said:


> Joe F.N. said:
> 
> 
> > One of the last days before leaving the nest.
> ...




Thank you cr. This is my first post so things may not go smoothly. e.g. how to respond to your reply but we'll get through it.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 27, 2013)

Like he said, welcome! That's a great shot too. 

Jim


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 27, 2013)

Click said:


> Joe F.N. said:
> 
> 
> > One of the last days before leaving the nest.
> ...



+1...lovely!


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful shot!

Camera, lens, and exposure? Or does that not show because I'm on an iPad?


----------



## rpt (Aug 27, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Camera, lens, and exposure? Or does that not show because I'm on an iPad?


Yup! Exif shows up on my browsers on the laptop and I have not yet figured a way to get the Exif on the iPad.

Lovely shot joe.


----------



## Joe F.N. (Aug 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Joe F.N. said:
> ...




Thank you very much.


----------



## Joe F.N. (Aug 27, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Like he said, welcome! That's a great shot too.
> 
> Jim



Thanks a lot Jim.


----------



## Joe F.N. (Aug 27, 2013)

rpt said:


> GmwDarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot!
> ...



Correct about EXIF. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

